# OK to Keep Bush Hog Attached All the Time?



## Suburban Plowboy (Jul 17, 2017)

I am dealing with a lot of downed trees from Irma. I'm using a Kubota L3710 with brush forks on the front and a King Kutter bush hog in the back.

I tried to get the bush hog off the tractor, because it was banging around and getting on my nerves. The guy who sold me the tractor said there was no point in doing it. He said it counterbalanced the crap I carry on the forks.

Is it okay to drag a bush hog around all the time, or do I need weights or something?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you would be better off and more stable if you did have the weight out back. Keep it low to lower your center of gravity. As for the brush hog, I'd personally use something different, it seems to me they stick out the back end quite a ways. I use a snowblower, but I suspect you don't have one of those laying around! I wonder if a few old car tires, loaded on the brush hog to add weight, would quite it down?
Glad to hear from you Plowboy. Hope you and yours are doing alright. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If its bang around that much etc. I would remove and put some rear ballast on...drum of cement for starter idea.
Do have place you can hook traveling chain from hog to tractor frame and tighten?


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Tighten your stabalizer chains.


----------

